# 2010 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports



## nodakoutdoors.com

*The Official 2010 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports*

Well it's that time of year again where we track the snow geese up the flyways in route to their nesting grounds. The season is gearing up down south so it's time to start tracking the migration.

This is a highly read snow goose report service and it depends on everyone working together to provide accurate, useful information.

*PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD FOR SNOW GOOSE REPORTS ONLY. * If you want to talk about something other than a snow goose report, please start a new one. _Any posts taking the reports off course will be removed_, I hope everyone understands that it's needed to keep this for what it's intended. All posts will be moved out of the reports forum without warning.

If you'd like to track reports from the states, here are some links below:

Link to the Most Accurate Snow Map:
Snow Map

*Kansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Missouri Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Arkansas Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Oklahoma Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*Nebraska Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*Illinois Snow Goose Hunting Zones* - Click Here
*South Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here
*North Dakota Snow Goose Migration Reports* - Click Here

The states still not available (if anyone is aware of them coming up - please post up):
Nebraska Snow Goose Migration Reports
Kentucky Snow Goose Migration Reports
Texas Snow Goose Migration Reports
Louisiana Snow Goose Migration Reports
Iowa Snow Goose Migration Reports

Here is the 2009 Spring Snow Goose Reports.

2008 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2007 Spring Snow Goose Reports
2006 Spring Snow Goose Reports

Good luck this spring and remember to hunt safe and respect other hunters.










Check out the great deals Nodak Outdoors offers on Sillosocks!

Sillosock Goose Decoys

Check out our snow goose Ecaller CDs & Ecallers:

Snow Goose CDs

Check out dozens and dozens of articles and how-to's on snow goose hunting in the Goose Hunting Section at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## mikehaines70

woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo i cant wait!!!


----------



## kill em

The Nebraska link is not working for me. I don't know if it is just my computer or a bad link.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

They must've dropped the service since last year - changed.


----------



## nebgoosehunter

There's a few ultra tiny pockets showing up in western nebraska with the warmer weather and no snow cover. I heard of several flocks flying and at least 500 on the ground around the Brule and Big Springs area and my buddies dad saw a small flock on sutherland res. They'll get pushed back here in the next week with some colder weather though. Still way to early for them.


----------



## mikehaines70

did all the snows make it down south or they just spread out all over bcs of the weather?


----------



## Uncle Fuzzy

I talked with a long time friend in Mound City yesterday, he said the scout flocks are just starting to show up. Weather forecast for next week is more cold so they may move back a bit. Target date for us to go is Feb 15, hope it works.


----------



## LukeDuke

Headed to Mound City in a few weeks. Weather got nice there last week but its lookin like it going to get crappy cold again. Let ya guys know what we see.


----------



## Green-hntr

Not seeing to many yet a few small flocks here and there.


----------



## snowstopper

Spoke with staff member of Schell Osage Conservation area in Southwest Missouri and they are reporting 5,000 snow geese at this time. He said they showed up with the warmer temps last week. He says they are only reporting 5,000 but on the morning of 1-25-10 another 5 to 10,000 arrived from the southwest. They are expecting the birds to be pushed back south with the upcoming weather. It won't be long boys!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I was told from a reliable source there was a decent migration into S. MO Wed.-Thursday - but you're right, the weather forecast isn't very solid.


----------



## B.D.B.

I am working on a job in Southwestern Illinois, and there have been a few thousand snows flying over the house I am renting daily. Yesterday (Sunday 1-31) was nice clear afternoon and saw quite a few trading around not far from the small town of Tilden, IL. Wish I had my gear down here, good luck everybody!


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Unfortuanatly there always seems to be a system that pushes them back in february or early march but lets hope for the best!!!


----------



## migrator1

Nw MO NE kansas 2/2/2010 Big group of snows pushed back to the south. Over a week ago a large group pushed north in this area. we had Cold NW winds today. Have not heard of any solid reports in the Smithville Lake area but have heard of a decent pocket of snows in the area. This next weather system will hold them up. No open water, Squaw Creek and other staging areas are still froze up. :thumb:


----------



## bluegoose18

Northern Mississippi is stacking snows appear to push north each day but end up coming back each night


----------



## Firehunter

About 2 weeks ago while hunting just west of St.Louis Mo we got some flocks of snows into the canada decoys ended up with 10 over a couple days. There were several flocks but the colder weather moved them out. The next week is going to be cold all sheet water will freeze looks cold till at least 12th. So i expect after the week of Feb. 15.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Have a few small pockets in central Illinois. Southern Illinois is holding good huntable numbers just find them and its on!!! Just hope this cold snap doesnt send them packing.


----------



## skatehartman

I have about 16 inches of ice on my best spot right now. It looks like it could be a late migration year. How much ice is on Squaw Creek?? We are at least 3 weeks before we see anything serious staging. We have seen a few small bunches but nothing is staying. See bunches late in the day but they are usually heading south again. A few reports of birds in western Ne, but the temperature dropped almost 25 degrees today (during the day) with this latest cold front. I doubt that those birds stay here. What did this latest snow storm you guys got down south do to the birds. Everyone up here is guessing that most of the birds are still in the far southern states. Any observations......


----------



## Firehunter

The northern refuges are still covered with Ice which was receeding the last couple weeks. Some lakes in central MO where i live opened up this last week. Down in SE Mo there where some birds holding but this cold air and the snow has kept them there. We expect around 4-5 inches of snow tonight maybe more down south. The bottom is dropping out this week and i imagine all the ice will reform and thicken. Highs wont be out of low 30's for 2 weeks. No birds around here for at least that long.


----------



## migrator1

Squaw creek and other surrounding areas are still froze up. Most of the sheet water is still froze up with this last spell. Some sloughs were beginning to thaw but we have a cold front that swept in today with below zero wind chills and winds 20 to 30 mph. the week shows mostly north winds with a snow line stretching into Arkansas. Thats according to the NOAA snow cover map.We have about 3 to 4" inches of snow picked up since last friday. It will be another couple of weeks. Last friday had a group of 50 or 60 snows and blues lock up into my canada spread. I could only stand by the trailer and watch. But hey got a band that day on a canada!! :thumb: :beer: . Thats all I can reprot for NW MO. Hunting my last week for canadas in kansas this week. it will be nice to have a week or 2 of a break before weeks of no sleep chasing snows!


----------



## GWAC2

Looks like the weather will be coming around I hope!! We have been coming up to NW MO from GA for the last 4 years to do the Spring Snow Goose hunt. I am from Platte Co MO and have good places to hunt up there just seems like we have missed it by about a week each time. Hopefully we will get it right this year. We are still green at the snow goose thing so need opinion from all you great ones. We are hunting over 400 sillos and about 150 full bodies. will this spred work or do we need to go more full body.

Let the bodies hit the ground.


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

hey migrator1,
were do you hunt in Kansas? we hunt the northeast side. been killing snow in Kansas for years.


----------



## migrator1

NW mo, 2/10/10 4:30 pm several thousand snows pushed north up the missouri river.my best guess would 8 to 10,000. early this morning on 2/11/10 seen at least another 3000 march north. an hour or so after the tail end of the push around 7 to 900 came back but looed like feeders. Snow is forecasted in our area. I am reporting this south of squaw creek about 25 miles. Not sure if these are some the birds that have been holding in the central eastern part of kansas or not. The internal clock is ticking and the snow cover is bothering them much. I am sure that want hold long before jetting back south. :bop: They are knockin!


----------



## migrator1

2/12 NW MO, NE KS. More adult snows moved into area this morning. Not Sure where the birds are staging at but did come across a good feed with about 5000 snows and blues. They came in from the north. have no reports at squaw creek at this time. Will be around the refuge next week and other staging areas. S SE winds forecasted for another day. However this morning had N to NE winds and birds were still migrating. :sniper:


----------



## acduckhunt1382

All the birds have pushed back south except a small number. Snow is at 5 in or more depending on area. Snow tonight up to an inch or 2. Looks like it's going to be fast and quick this year around my parts. Hope they stop!


----------



## timrod_6465

We have about 4 inches of snow on the ground here in Central Illinois. We have not seen snows since Feb 3-4. Im new to snows this year, so trying to figure out when I am gonna hunt next is driving me crazy. Hopefully this thread sheds some light on migration patterns for me. Thanks to all who post. It really helps.


----------



## tammyr91

Thinking about going to Arkansas this weekend to hunt Snows....anyone have any feedback on whether they are in or not??? Thanks.


----------



## geese4ever

seen a large push of birds to the north today. im guessin 30 to 40 thousand birds. they didnt stop at rend lake so i dont know how far north they went


----------



## Firehunter

Saw the same over South MO. Dont know where they are going to stop it is all locked up still and i hear temps are going to drop next week.


----------



## GooseFlocker

I'll be hunting near Sumner, MO on the 25th and 26th; does anyone care to offer a prediction/ opinion on what the migration their might be next week?


----------



## goosegrinder

I'd say very slow. Don't think there is much(if any) open water north of KC.Plus,with the storm coming in this weekend to the general area(who knows where it'll hit for sure).

Alex


----------



## Firehunter

Might be kinda slow up there. The weather for next week is cold with a few winter weather events. Although I did hear of a good migration yesturday but saw 0 birds scouting today along the rivers. Good luck and tell me how you did I will be in the area March 1.


----------



## GooseFlocker

Brookfield, MO Weather
Updated: Feb 18, 2010, 4:05pm CST

Right Now

Sunny
41°

:beer:


----------



## Firehunter

Wish it would stay that warm looks like lows in the teens next week :-?


----------



## snowstopper

The temperature crept up to 38 degrees today in Maryville, Missouri. The snow is starting to disappear but will probably be replaced with new by the end of the weekend. The small rivers are opening up during the afternoon hours but refreeze overnight. Ponds and lakes are still covered with thick ice. Have not observed any snow geese in the area and it looks like it will be the early March before we start seeing any numbers around here. There is snow in the forcast for this weekend and the 10 day outlook shows highs in the low 30's at best. Would like to here some reports from Southern Missouri and Arkansas. Keep the posts coming and good luck.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Talked to my uncle who hunts the north east corner of ARK and he said there were more birds then you could shake a stick at. Said they fly north all day and back south at night. Also said they still have a couple inches of snow on the ground still.


----------



## GooseFlocker

This map is much different than on this date a year ago (see 2009 Spring Snow Goose Migration Reports ). Our group hunted in the Sumner and Brookfield, MO area on the 5th and 6th of March last year, we harvested over a 100 birds on the 5th. The following day it was 80 degrees and hardly a bird in site!! 
:snow:

And according to acduckhunt1382's reply; that in,


> the north east corner of ARK there were more birds then you could shake a stick at. Said they fly north all day and back south at night.


If the geese are bunched up in northern Arkansas moving north then back south, this map would most likely depict the affect that the snow cover has on the birds migration. :-?


----------



## GooseFlocker

What do you think Al???


----------



## Happy Hunter

I live about 15 minutes north of Mound City. We have 4 inches of new snow as I'm writing this and still snowing like a banchee. Not gonna be any hunting any time real soon. With the forecasted temps, we won't get rid of this snow for at least a week if not longer. Saw several flocks of Canadas yesterday, haven't seen a snow goose yet this year. The guys I work with are literally still ice fishing on their off days. Definitely behind schedule for this time of year.


----------



## snowstopper

The 2-19-10 St. Joseph, Missouri News Paper showed a picture of "thousands" of snow geese feeding in a field south of St. Joe. I'm guessing they were fueling up for the flight back south today with the snow we are getting.


----------



## Snowpro

We have good numbers here in Arkansas. Hunting has been tough. They were right on with the prediction of few juvies. The birds are really tough to decoy because they are mostly adults. Still killing about 20- 25 a day on average. Our best day was in the fall we killed 81 snows and blues and 24 mallards. We seen many more juvies in the fall than we have this spring. My group is hunting today but my wife is making me go get her a new car. I will give a report later today and let you guys know if the the geese are headed north or just hanging out here like they have been.


----------



## Takem1187

Hey, There is a big flight taking place in St. Charles, MO. I called my buddys laying in the field and they say thousands are heading North West. They are not working the dekes as of yet but I am heading that way to hunt tommorow. I will let you know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My good buddies are doing fairly well in S. Kansas right now - pretty good numbers of birds but it really thins north of there.


----------



## Firehunter

Lots of snows flying over central Mo today where will they stop with snow hitting northern MO today and cold temps predicted for next week. Anybody have any idea? Will they stay just south of the snow line or push further.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

im guessing they will just stay with the snowline considering north of there is buried in snow


----------



## Broke thanks

There are 7 snows sittin in my back yard right now. My buddy has been seein a few around Grand Pass, nothing to get excited about. This weekend I think will be a great one!
:strapped: I can't wait!!!


----------



## Firehunter

Lots of Snows in the middle of the state i guess they will hang there till at least March just looking at weather and snow conditions above hwy 70.


----------



## Broke thanks

Maybe to the east but haven't seen or heard much of anything here on the west side of mo. The freeze line runs further south on this side of the state. I would guess around four rivers area might have some birds but not much further north than that. I just hope they stop when they do show up!


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller

heading out to seneca ks to hunt thursday,friday,saturday & sunday possible temps looks good (upper 30's to 40) but may have a little bit of snow to work around.


----------



## GooseFlocker

Here is the latest image of snow cover. It has moved north of the Arkansas border in the past few days. I see no MDC update for Swan Lake since late January. Suppose if there are no light geese, there is no need to report?


----------



## Firehunter

That is correct no birds there yet from the reports i heard.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Numbers are building in central IL!!!! Seems to be new birds coming in everyday. Should hold for awhile with the 5 plus inches of snow an hour north of us. forcast is mid 30s with lows in the teens for the rest of the week.


----------



## cavy

GooseFlocker... Here is swan's report. You can find reports for swan at.... 
http://www.fws.gov/midwest/swanlake/count.html

Migratory Bird Counts

Return to Swan Lake NWR Home Page

MDC Mallard Migration Map Current as of December 22, 2009 Click here

Numbers are from a drive through "Ground Count" conducted on the date indicated:

Ground Count as of February 18, 2010:

Snow Geese - 1,500

Canada Geese - 10300

Ducks - 8250

Eagles - 1


----------



## acduckhunt1382

HUGE Migration today!!!!!!!!!! Was out crappie fishing and watched a non stop line of birds flying north from 830am to 230pm. They are on the move and fast. I couldnt even put a number on how many I saw. Funny thing is they S!#T right on my buddy as they flew over!!


----------



## snowstopper

acduckhunt1382 said:


> HUGE Migration today!!!!!!!!!! Was out crappie fishing and watched a non stop line of birds flying north from 830am to 230pm. They are on the move and fast. I couldnt even put a number on how many I saw. Funny thing is they S!#T right on my buddy as they flew over!!


I know it's not polite to ask a man where his crappie whole is but give us a little more information on where you saw those birds. They didn't make it up here to northwest Missouri. We still have plenty of snow on the ground and it doesn't look like any melting is going to take place until this weekend (hopefully). This spring has been crazy and I'm just hoping they stick around for a few days when it finally decides to warm up.


----------



## MOSNOWS

Substantial numbers of snows have hit mid missouri along the I-70 corridor.


----------



## GooseFlocker

Thank you all, 
I'm heading to MO this afternoon and will hunt tomorrow and Friday. I'll let ya know how we did!!


----------



## Broke thanks

Alright! Buddy called today lots of birds around Grand pass area. Guys from his work brought in photos of 2 huge flocks feeding south of Marshall. They are movin :sniper: :rock:


----------



## snowhunter16

Shot 2 snows around yankton south dakota today


----------



## teamshakeandbake

ha ya probably ones that were wounded from this fall


----------



## Duckmaster15

Heard from a buddy of mine today from Missouri and he said that the birds are really starting to pour in.


----------



## the professor

snowhunter16 said:


> Shot 2 snows around yankton south dakota today


either cripples or birds that never left like the 5 that were in sioux falls most of the winter...

you know that nobody is going to believe you unless you put up a photo????

back on topic...lots of mallards and honkers in sioux falls, just like there has been all winter....no white insight, except for snow.


----------



## snowhunter23

How much snow do you folks have out in Sioux falls and Watertown? Its melting fast here in Minnesota. Saw first signs of swans the other day! Migration should be in full swing in the next few days being warm temps from here on out!! should get exciting soon!


----------



## mallardhunter

ooo in aberdeen around 2 1/2 - 3


----------



## jim and tucker

still have two feet or more snow, with two feet of ice on poinsett... highs in mid to upper twenties for next ten days.... do not look for them for quite a while. remember they have to go through iowa and nebraska first, and they still have snow too.


----------



## snowstopper

Talked to a friend of mine in Belton, Missouri which is south of Kansas City. He says they have been flying over his house all morning heading due north. Grand Pass is reporting 80,000 on the area and another 20,000 off the area. They are starting to stack up....


----------



## the professor

snowhunter23 said:


> How much snow do you folks have out in Sioux falls and Watertown? Its melting fast here in Minnesota. Saw first signs of swans the other day! Migration should be in full swing in the next few days being warm temps from here on out!! should get exciting soon!


15 day temperature outlook for a town in western minnesota only shows 1 day over 33 degrees. going to be a long time before anything is pushing up through minnesota. we have drifts 8ft high at my farm back there.


----------



## MOSNOWS

Grand Pass now reporting 400,000 birds on the area and 50,000 birds off area.


----------



## grizzly204

Was out this morning and there were tens of thousands of snows moving south of KC. What a sight to see.


----------



## Firehunter

Just a few birds in MO prob not worth hunting yet. Hope you all are buying that. There are birds all over MO in places i've never seen them before. Should be a good week for some although most I've seen are mature birds. Hope to find the X this week.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

My buddy was trucking past Squaw Creek and said a lot have moved in - I know a lot of people there hunting right now but haven't talked to them yet on how it's going.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Scratch that on Squaw...a guy just called and said it was still froze over and no birds.


----------



## Firehunter

Guess thats why they are all over in places i have not seen them before. Hope it stays froze a while longer so i can get on some more here this week.


----------



## goosegrinder

My father-in-law lives just on the south side of Kansas City Missouri and called yesterday reporting geese flying all over the place there.

Alex


----------



## Goose Guy350

Chris Hustad said:


> Scratch that on Squaw...a guy just called and said it was still froze over and no birds.


Squaw is completely frozen with no open water as of right now, hit 37 degrees here today though.


----------



## migrator1

Reports sound good! Did not see anything come through the area over the weekend south of mound city. Snow is packed and not melting off very quick. next 3 to 4 days maybe we will pick up. Ice is still really thick.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

its lookin to start warming up here in south dakota with mid to upper 20 the next 5 days and next weekedn upper 30's lower 40's


----------



## GooseFlocker

Ended up hunting near Boonville...our group got 77 in two days. The migration is just starting now... drove east, home to IL on Saturday morning and saw thousands north of I-70 all the way to Pittsfield, IL...remarkable sightings!!
Good luck!


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Birds streaming in all day from the south. Hunted today and shot 6 in the morning and 16 in the afternoon. (only 3 juvies) Birds were really wary ! Had a single circle us 15 times before it commited. Gonna take some more warm weather before these birds go anywhere. Very few open water spots and everything north of us is froze up pretty good.


----------



## duckdogsroc

Just watched numerous flocks of snows headed north north west through kc. Lasted bout 20 mins was impressive


----------



## GABO

Hunted with bandedgandr outfitters this weekend and we were on the birds nicely. we had some good shooting but i was VERY VERY disappointed in the hospitality and customer treatment. i had read of a "crabby" guide but i have some more words to describe his words and actions towards those who were paying him. i have never been so down graded in my entire life. we shot 80 some birds in 2 1/2 days which we were very pleased with. but when you get yelled at constantly for nondangerous and nondamaging actions it is beyond rediculous. this was the first snow goose hunt for our entire group and we are already making phone calls for next year to different guides.

We hunted south of KC about an hour and there were a good number of birds but most were headed north. Good luck all.

GABO


----------



## GooseFlocker

Here are a couple of pictures from last weeks hunt, day 1 and day 2. Alot of groups wouldn't finish; maybe there are more mature birds! 
:fiddle:


----------



## duckdogsroc

more snows pushin north north west today not as many as i saw yesterday on the north side of kc but still good numbers


----------



## guythathunts

My brother was throught the KC area and said there were a bunc of birds south and not many north of there. Kinda what everyone else is reporting. I looks like they may hang arround MO for a while due to the snow line. I wonder if Any are meandering into Iowa yet.


----------



## DblBand

I heard from a reliable source that squaw got lots of birds(200,000to 250,000) on wed 3-3 
the refuge employee told me they would have the ice caved in over night.


----------



## goosehunter21

I was told by my budddy who is at squaw that there is only about 10K as of this morning


----------



## cavy

Report from squaw refuge as of today.

Waterfowl Surveys

Refuge Wetlands Flooded 3,600 acres 
Refuge Habitat Conditions Good 
Refuge Wetlands Frozen 100%

March 4, 2010 
We would expect the Spring migration to be in full force by now, but Mother Nature has seen fit to change the plans. We have had a Refuge record amount of snowfall this winter at 53" and record cold temperatures. This weather pattern has caused all Refuge pools to remain frozen and snow covered. As of today, the ice depth on our main pool is 10 inches. We estimate all other pools with ice depths between 8 -10 inches. On top of that these frozen pools are covered with 4-6" of snow . Surrounding ag fields remain partially snow covered with 2 to 5" of snow. Temperatures during the day have been above freezing for the last three days and are expected to get into the 50's this weekend, however we still drop well below freezing every night so the cycle of freezing and thawing has really hampered the thawing out of the Refuge pools.
What all this means is that the spring migration has been much delayed and that there are currently no birds in the area. At last check, there are birds moving into central Missouri, but not moving any farther north. As soon as there is open water and clear ag fields birds will be on the move. The current conditions will persist through this weekend. Hopefully, next week we will have a better idea of how things will progress. 
2010 spring migration numbers will be reported on this (information line) page as soon as birds arrive and we can get a count. Once the birds are here there will be a weekly waterfowl counts posted until the migration has moved out.
On a happier note, we do have one pair and possibly two pair of adult bald eagles attempting to nest on the Refuge. We have also seen 2-4 immature bald eagles, lots of hawks, coyotes, turkeys, and deer.


----------



## rbol121

Have been talking to buddy of mine who has been guiding near Grand Pass, Birds have been pouring in, but tough hunting, w/ alot of adults and very little wind. I will be heading down to Mound, looks like hunting will be south of Mound this year unless things turn around over the weekend. The current forcast for the weekend and early next week should continue to thaw the refuge and surrounding fields, however, hunting probably wont start until next week at the earliest. Good luck to all....


----------



## sodakhunter13

DblBand said:


> I heard from a reliable source that squaw got lots of birds(200,000to 250,000) on wed 3-3
> the refuge employee told me they would have the ice caved in over night.


I don't think your source is very reliable... Talked to a buddy in southern Nebraska who informed me that he has seen several fairly small flocks but nothing to send home about. Warmer weather on the way though, birds should be to SoDak fast!


----------



## DblBand

i dont knowwere u guys are getting info. from but im seeing it for my selfself not no web site THERES ATLEAST 150,000 ON SQUAW RIGNT NOW GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF (IF U KNOW ANYTHING THEY DO SIT ON ICE)


----------



## cavy

DblBand said:


> i dont knowwere u guys are getting info. from but im seeing it for my selfself not no web site THERES ATLEAST 150,000 ON SQUAW RIGNT NOW GO LOOK FOR YOURSELF (IF U KNOW ANYTHING THEY DO SIT ON ICE)


First off you said this am that you heard from a refuge employee.... Now a few hours later you say there your there watching them?? I have a hard time beleiving that. but anyways here is where i am getting my info from.

http://www.fws.gov/midwest/SquawCreek/w ... rveys.html


----------



## snowstopper

I live about one hour from Sqauw Creek and haven't seen any geese flying in this direction so far this season. I did pass through the grand pass area this morning on US 65 and saw thousands of birds feeding in fields along the way. Most of the birds observed were less than 10 miles from GP. While heading south on 65 near Carrolton I did see several flocks heading north. They appeared to be looking for food rather than heading any farther north. The snow line in just north of Carrolton. I'm guessing with the temps they should begin moving north by the weekend but probably not in any great numbers. As a side note, I didn't see any spreads out in the fields and only saw one truck that appeared to be hunting. Has anyone heard of "Mallard Flats"? Thought for a second it was Mr. Vandemore and his crew.


----------



## ILGreenhead

Habitat Flats


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

went south on I-29 from south dakota to Kansas City and seen 1 flock of about 500 snows north of mound city flying south!


----------



## the professor

all kinds of reports of birds around squaw and mound on the refuge forums. the actual refuge report was typed the day before it was released. sounds like about 2 hours after they posted that "official" report, birds started to show up.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Reliable people said there's huntable numbers at Squaw, it's definitely time.


----------



## snowstopper

Birds are moving into northwest Missouri in masses. While in the vehicle this morning I observed numerous flocks heading west towards Squaw Creek. Talked to an employee at Bob Brown how said they have been pouring in for the past 24 hours. He estimated 150.000 as last night. It is time now in northern missouri.


----------



## jphialm_31

was wondering if anybody had seen any flocks of snows in the riverton area yet


----------



## 12guagesnows

the snow line is faltering rapidly in sodak...shouldnt be much longer boys
:beer: keep the rain coming


----------



## snowstopper

Several buddies and I shot 9 snows this morning south of Pony Epress lake in Dekalb County, Missouri. Birds worked great in the morning but as the day went on more migrators intent on getting as far north as possible. All and all not a bad day.


----------



## mallardhunter

12guagesnows said:


> the snow line is faltering rapidly in sodak...shouldnt be much longer boys
> :beer: keep the rain coming


pretty sure if we get more rain or the snow melting faster we wont be doing much hunting, it would be more sandbagging then anything


----------



## Firehunter

Watched flocks migrate north 2 days ago and have not seen a bird since. Most if not all birds are north of 1-70. Swan lake is already losing birds not sure where they are going maybe sqaw creek. Sqaw creek should all be open in the middle of the week with warm temp, south wind a little rain coming. Good luck wish i was there now.


----------



## snowstopper

Our group of guys shot 12 today over the same spread south of Pony Express Lake near Cameron, Missouri. Does anyone know what Swan Lake is holding? Drove to Squaw Creek after hunting and observed a couple of good feeds. Hope they stick around for awhile longer.


----------



## Broke thanks

Things seem to be slowin down aroud Grand Pass we managed 14 between 2 of us.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Looks like SD/NE will be getting a lot of rain this week - should be interesting to see how much snow is left by the weekend with some of the amounts forecasted.


----------



## dyer82

Looking for Snows in Northeast? Anyone know where they are?


----------



## J.D.

Snows are spread across the entire southern half of Nebraska. The mud is horrible right now and will only get worse as they are calling for over an inch of rain throughout most of the state.


----------



## Methuselah

Any birds moving into SD? Will this weekend be to early?


----------



## jpallen14

Their will be birds in the Lake Andes area for sure!


----------



## guythathunts

Methuselah said:


> Any birds moving into SD? Will this weekend be to early?





jpallen14 said:


> Their will be birds in the Lake Andes area for sure!


Im not so sure. Rain is comming but now they are taliking some snow on Thursday. It is on the edge. I have been asking myself the same questions over and over these last few weekks, and I think the best bet is further south from the reports I have gotte from my brother traveling in that area.


----------



## acduckhunt1382

Most of the birds are heading out of central IL North and west. Only a few thousand remain on the main roost. highs in the 50s and lows in the mid 30s with rain for 3 days this week. Looks like we might get in one or two more hunts and we will be done around these parts. Good luck up north boys!


----------



## Doe Slayer

Hunted 30 miles west of topeka on March 1-2 seen thousands of birds with not many takers. (10 birds) using (600 sillosocks). They would fly over the normal roost in the A.M. but it was 90% frozen circle and leave. The P.M very few birds would return to the area.I have heard that the juvy's follow up the adults does any one know if this holds water or if true about how many days,weeks are they behind the first waves.
Thanks


----------



## shadowman

Fished Lake Poinsett in SD all day. Small flocks of Canadians flying north all day. Haven't seen any geese around since December so they are migrators. Maybe they were just lost but hopefully that's a good sign!!!


----------



## dakotahonker

I saw a fair number of canadas flying over lake thompson in south dakota on friday. With the warm temps and rain our snow is melting fairly fast. Still a couple feet of ice on the lakes but geese will sit on the ice.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

im giving it 2 weeks and the lower to middle of SD will be the X by mitchel im guessing depending on this weather.


----------



## MNgrinder

I wouldnt doubt that snows would start showing up this weekend in SE SD with all the rain that is supposed to come this week.


----------



## migrator1

does anybody have an idea where a million birds went that grand pass did have? they didn't come through NWMO


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

migrator1 said:


> does anybody have an idea where a million birds went that grand pass did have? they didn't come through NWMO


Central Nebraska


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Yessir, and be prepared for a lot of slop this year in that area.


----------



## Firehunter

Are there any left in NW Mo. Last i heard they where still south of swan lake a couple days ago. Dont they normally hand in NW Mo until march 15 or so? I have never really hunted up there so dont know.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

its gonna be slop throughout the dakotas as well.. its gonna be a fun year decoyin in the mud :thumb:


----------



## Firehunter

Saw several thousand moving into the middle of MO this mourning. Hope these are the young dumb birds i've been waiting for. They were flying ever direction like they were unsure of what they wanted to do. Hope they stick around.


----------



## Snow Storm

How is SD looking right now for snow? With all the rain I figured that the snow would be out very soon. Let me know. :wink:


----------



## Franchi 9-12

The is no snow on the top of the hills all the way up to Groton, SD. A lot of the snow is gone, but many new little lakes around in fields.


----------



## Snow Storm

How far north have the snows moved???


----------



## bbh1017

Just returned from 2 weeks of chasing the white devil. We haunted them in the Harrisonville and Marshal Mo areas. Good news is alot of birds bad news not many Juvies. The hatch was not very good from what we have seen. Alot of BIG OLD birds. It was tough hunting but we managed to kill a few hundred. Less than 10% were juvies and the ones we did kill were mixed in with adult birds. Long shots were the name of the game. We are done for this year as we started seeing the pelican migration this past weekend in Marshal. Birds are showing up in Mound city but alot have bypassed the area. Birds are also starting to pile up in the rain water basin. Good luck to all as we are done for the year. Time to breakout the boat and start chasin the walleyes. :beer:


----------



## fowlhunter7

Snow Storm....

Sand Lake NWR in northern SD is reporting 153,000 snows on it as of today! I guess they are pushing hard to make up lost time.

Gotcha..... :wink: They are all in Nebraska and South.....Get after em'


----------



## mikehaines70

haha thanks alot my heart just droppped haha got me pretty good :rollin:


----------



## wagner24314

im scrapping decoys this year im just going to seek them and pass shoot


----------



## Snow Storm

Oh HELL, you cant be teasin like that Im gettin itchy, an twichy I need to shoot something. Thanks for the info much appreciated.

Just to start some conversation any use that new Shell by Black Cloud----SNOW STORM?? woundering how well it work any better than the heavi steel or the original black cloud.


----------



## tigermanrick

gonna be heading out to DeSmet SD on the 24th, hopefully the snows will cooperate. Does anyone think that is a good time frame? oke:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

Snow Storm said:


> Oh HELL, you cant be teasin like that Im gettin itchy, an twichy I need to shoot something. Thanks for the info much appreciated.
> 
> Just to start some conversation any use that new Shell by Black Cloud----SNOW STORM?? woundering how well it work any better than the heavi steel or the original black cloud.


Take it to another thread please...

To the next guy, yes you will be just fine on the 24th!

There are definately birds in the state of South Dakota, shouldnt be too many more days before it gets hot and heavy. :beer:


----------



## the professor

made a loop from sioux falls to brookings and back this afternoon...fields in that corridor are still 50-100% snow covered. some hilltops, south slopes, tilled, and windswept areas are void of snow, but a lot of corn stubble fields are holding near 100% snow cover looking to be about 4" deep yet. Sioux Falls has lost a lot of the mallards and honkers that stayed here over the winter..starting to hear reports of a few very small flocks in the 10-30 bird range of s.o.b's moving up from the south. saturday and sunday if the sun peaks out are really going to be some melting days. this rain is helping, but we need to evaporate some of this moisture now. still a lot of gravel roads that are closed due to 3-4' drifts yet.


----------



## wild42

I went to the reservoir at lunch today and saw roughly 10 groups of 500-1000 snows heading west up the river. Everything is still frozen in Eastern Iowa except the fields. Snow is gone here but there is still snow on the ground north and west of here so they will probably not go too much further. This is the first day I have seen any birds around here this year.


----------



## goosegrinder

Snowing(the wet precip. type) good in Omaha right now. probably push the birds way back and it'll be another 3-4weeks before No/So Daks see anything worthwhile. oke: It is snowing good though. 

Alex


----------



## ShootinSnows

hahaha it definetly will not take 3-4 weeks for sd, come on man


----------



## teamshakeandbake

Are you kidding me about 3-4 weeks??? ha they should be hittin south dakota hard in the next week or 2 as we are startin to see honkers and ducks comeing through up in northern sodak already


----------



## J.D.

teamshakeandbake said:


> Are you kidding me about 3-4 weeks??? ha they should be hittin south dakota hard in the next week or 2 as we are startin to see honkers and ducks comeing through up in northern sodak already


Yes, Im pretty sure he was kidding you......... :lol:


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

teamshakeandbake said:


> Are you kidding me about 3-4 weeks??? ha they should be hittin south dakota hard in the next week or 2 as we are startin to see honkers and ducks comeing through up in northern sodak already


He was kidding.... there are already snow geese in the state of South Dakota..


----------



## goosegrinder

Man, you Dakota guys are a little on edge.  The massive population of snow geese are the basins right now headed your way shortly. feel better? :iroll:

Alex


----------



## dakotahonker

There isnt very many snows in south dakota right now but a few small flocks have crossed over into the state. I personally havent seen any yet but I have heard a few reports of some.


----------



## fowl_play

goosegrinder said:


> Man, you Dakota guys are a little on edge.  The massive population of snow geese are the basins right now headed your way shortly. feel better? :iroll:
> 
> Alex


it seems like its takin forever man! they need to be here. oh well, the dog is gettin plenty of exercise when i take her out to the lake 4-5 times a day just to see if any geese are around..haha, i need to get a full year job instead of seasonal. :bop:


----------



## Fowl Slayer

It's been pretty quiet on this post lately, I hope you boys are whackin and stackin em and not the other way around.


----------



## blhunter3

Got a call from a buddy that went through Souix City and said he saw geese.


----------



## goosegrinder

birds were pushing north today over the Omaha area. Most were fairly low and looking a little confused. Scouted the Basins today and that is where the geese are in huge numbers. Secured an X for tomorrow so we'll see if it's normal basin hunting(bird watching) or they actually play fair.

Alex


----------



## goosegrinder

South Dakota better get ready. Birds still pushing North today in Nebraska.

Alex


----------



## MadCity Dale

Where is the snow line?? I checked the snow maps and looks like no snow on the ground at Yankton, Madison, SD, or Brookings.
Headed out Sunday night-I assume that eastern area has no snow until midsate (north and south) Hoping to get some snow boobs to make some Champion Chili..after not being there the last 2 springs.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer

Seen the first snows in NE SD today!!! flock of about 50 mixed with honkers, heading north with a north wind! everyone better be ready for the next south wind, cause the sob's will be thick!


----------



## tigermanrick

thank you very much for the info!



Andrew Bremseth said:


> Snow Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HELL, you cant be teasin like that Im gettin itchy, an twichy I need to shoot something. Thanks for the info much appreciated.
> 
> Just to start some conversation any use that new Shell by Black Cloud----SNOW STORM?? woundering how well it work any better than the heavi steel or the original black cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to another thread please...
> 
> To the next guy, yes you will be just fine on the 24th!
> 
> There are definately birds in the state of South Dakota, shouldnt be too many more days before it gets hot and heavy. :beer:
Click to expand...


----------



## mikehaines70

holy cow today over in east south dakota flight all day long n othing on the ground thos and wouldnt work the deeks at allll managed to drop[ a couple from 90 yards and thats it


----------



## jim and tucker

they are here: quite a few flocks in southern s.d. but how to hunt them is the problem... the min. mtnce roads are impassible, the rest are marginal at best... water standing in most corn and bean fields. but there are huntable numbers as of yesterday. they may be heading back to nebraska at night but i doubt it.... there is plenty of water here for them...


----------



## Duckmaster15

Just got back to Campus (SDSU) (Brookings) saw alot of honkers both on the ground and in the air flying north as soon as i crossed the border of Minnesota and South Dakota. Also so about 3 dozen specs sittin in corn field 10 miles west of Brookings. As soon as i stepped outta my truck i heard em it was a small flock but couldnt really tell how many though. Buddy called me saying he saw quite a few flocks in Huron. Still a few inches of snow in some parts of the fields and if its not snow its sheet water. Going out tomrrow to get a better report for whats around. I say its about that time!! Good Luck to you all :beer:


----------



## jake urich

Hunted around licoln Ne. fri and saw very few birds in the area and had little luck decoying. Hunted in the basins near Grand Island NE Saturday and saw more birds than I've ever seen in one day but they were in huge gruops and moving north hard. There were a few 25000 plus bird feeds in the area but nothing would decoy at all 95% of the flocks we saw wouldn't even look at the spread. Of the few birds that did look few gave even a full circle before leaving and only one made it inside 100 yards and he died. Saw very very few juvies out of the several hundred thousand birds we saw Saturday. We packed up and headed for home today rather than bird watching for another day. May try them in again in 2 weeks in northern Sodak if there are still huntable #'s there. Go gettem boys they're tougher than I've ever seen uke:


----------



## Ima870man

The wife and I went to Fargo for the weekend, and from what I saw from I-94 it could easily be game on right now in some areas. Yes there is still a lot of snow to melt, but some corn fields were baring up enough to hold birds. The biggest question is how anyone will access any field, or for that matter, get around because it is also game on for the flooding! From Valley City to Fargo water was moving everywhere. If it gets into the forty's with the sun shining, or even close to fifty as they say this week, one will have to forget the four wheelers and use boats. There will be a ton of pipes(culverts) and bridges washed out again, so be very careful. It looks as if everything will show up all at once -- blacks, snows, and ducks. I see the warnings going on the tv right now for flood warnings and watches. It would not suprise me to see some report of snows either already in the state, or easily seen by Monday. If one can get anywhere will be the bigger question.

For now,
Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## stevend

From 2:00 until 5:00pm I saw flight after flight of white-fronts and canadas. The white fronts were totally awesome. They landed in some sheet water next to the Floyd River. A relative who lives in Modale Iowa said that thousands of snow geese have arrived. Good luck to all.


----------



## Benelliboy1715

Saw a couple flocks of snows north of the Aberdeen area. ND better get ready. By the sounds of other reports, the birds are pushing hard and fast. Good luck to all this spring season


----------



## wagner24314

lots of snows in the lenox area

saw 10 flocks over 2 miles long but there going north fast roads are bad 4X4 is a must have.

out my door in yankton all i can hear is geese flying over. i bet we have a week to shoot them and theyll be gone.


----------



## goose nazi

3-14-10 We made a trip from Pierre to Fort Thompson then to Mitchell then north to Huron and then back to Pierre.
White geese scatterd along with dark geese all the way to Mitchell, thousands of snow geese along the James River from 
Mitchell to Huron, it looked like freight trains in the sky for miles around Letcher and Woonsocket and into Huron.
I would say take a couple of weeks off and put the extension tubes on, I will be keeping updated with a buddy of mine in the 
Huron area and will post what I hear from him and will be heading there on the 18th of March for two weeks.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rick Acker

Saw my 1st sign of Spring in North Dakota...Flock of 30 greater Canada's by Oriska and another flock Canada's & Mallards just north of Fargo...Won't be long now!


----------



## jim and tucker

First major movement of snows over lake poinsett, about two thousand high and heading north.... it is go time.


----------



## deadgoose

Lots of snows moved into SD Saturday afternoon. Followed them well north of i90. This week should bring the numbers. Good luck to all!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

From Sand Lake:



> This information is current as of Monday, March 15.
> 
> The spring migration is just beginning. The first Canada geese of the year were seen on Sand Lake on March 5. The first small flock of snow geese showed up at the refuge on Sunday, March 14.
> 
> There is still about 6 inches of snow remaining on the ground in the Sand Lake area. Water is opening up from melting snow and rain we've received recently. The main lakes on the refuge are still ice-covered, with small open water areas near the water control structures and bridges.


----------



## jpallen14

Huntable numbers in SD yesterday north of Hwy.14


----------



## tigermanrick

hope there are still huntable numbers next week.  that's when I will be making my out. unfortunately work won't allow spur of the moment days off.


----------



## GooseSlayer14

Ima870man said:


> The wife and I went to Fargo for the weekend, and from what I saw from I-94 it could easily be game on right now in some areas. Yes there is still a lot of snow to melt, but some corn fields were baring up enough to hold birds. The biggest question is how anyone will access any field, or for that matter, get around because it is also game on for the flooding! From Valley City to Fargo water was moving everywhere. If it gets into the forty's with the sun shining, or even close to fifty as they say this week, one will have to forget the four wheelers and use boats. There will be a ton of pipes(culverts) and bridges washed out again, so be very careful. It looks as if everything will show up all at once -- blacks, snows, and ducks. I see the warnings going on the tv right now for flood warnings and watches. It would not suprise me to see some report of snows either already in the state, or easily seen by Monday. If one can get anywhere will be the bigger question.
> 
> For now,
> Ima870man
> Jeff


ARGO MAN ARGO DAKOTA OUTDOORS WHERE MY POPS WORKS JUST DONT BUY THEM ALL SO I CAN USE THEM


----------



## jim and tucker

there will be plenty left in s.d. the week of 22 to 28th. Still plenty in Nebraska..


----------



## jaw1990

I'm in southwest Iowa and had a large push of snows during the entire day. All of the flocks were heading to the Northwest. Couldn't get any to decoy but they are still pushing north. Hoping there are some around tomorrow.


----------



## tigermanrick

thanks for the update. As fast as the migration is moving I wasn't sure. 


jim and tucker said:


> there will be plenty left in s.d. the week of 22 to 28th. Still plenty in Nebraska..


----------



## SDSnowman

I have been scouting for three days southwest of Brookings. The road conditions are nasty with many roads ending into a flooded low spot. Dark geese started to push hard yesterday. Small flocks of adult snows pushing as well. With warmer weather in store for tomorrow we should see a big push coming. Have not seen any large numbers yet. When the big push comes we are usually covered up for a week or more.


----------



## mallardhunter

Drove to oakes, nd from aberdeen, seen 1 flock of snows 5 miles north of aberdeen and seen a couple flocks of black geese from ellendale to oakes


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

Big migration happening again this afternoon in Southern SD. Since about 11am every 10 minutes or so the birds come in WAVES!!! Tough front edge SOBS, but definitely killable when the sun peaks out! :bop:


----------



## Bruce

First edge moving into ND tonight.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

looks like all this anticipation of the snows gettin to south dakota may be blown up as the geese may actually make a fly over.. A ton of birds in the Aberdeen area and with tomorrows temps there will be a ton migrating into nodak tomorrow. Kinda makes you feel sick uke:


----------



## fowler6807

I've hunted snow geese for a lot of years and have never seen them skip Sand Lake or Putney Slough. Hang in there.


----------



## Duckmaster15

did a set tonight in madison all birds i saw were moving northeast...... still alot of birds to push through yet but with this weather this is probably the only weekend to get after them...


----------



## sodakhunter13

Hunted just north of Madison today. Kind of shot ourself in the foot on the first flock but oh well. Only ended up with one but did not see hardly any geese... As far as making yourself sick over birds moving into North Dakota, is there not still a ton of birds in Nebraska?


----------



## SDwaterfowler

WhiteRockDecoys said:


> Big migration happening again this afternoon in Southern SD. Since about 11am every 10 minutes or so the birds come in WAVES!!! Tough front edge SOBS, but definitely killable when the sun peaks out! :bop:


Yup, it was constant today. Birds spent very little time on the ground. Wave after wave heading north after the fog broke this morning and didn't stop even after it was too dark to see them this evening. Get ready NoDak! The past 4 days the birds have been pushing HARD through SD. They are going from behind schedule to ahead of schedule in less than a week!


----------



## honker85

sodakhunter13 said:


> Hunted just north of Madison today. Kind of shot ourself in the foot on the first flock but oh well. Only ended up with one but did not see hardly any geese... As far as making yourself sick over birds moving into North Dakota, is there not still a ton of birds in Nebraska?


I guess im having the same thoughts as sodakhunter!! i live south west of brookings a few miles and i havent seen hardly anthing! Did a bunch pass through the night?


----------



## Vike_hunter

hey boys, I drove from Sioux falls back to Omaha early sunday evening. right before sun down. LARGE LARGE LARGE concentrations of dark geese between SF and Verm with a huntable number of snows mixed in. from verm to Elk point was just loaded with SOB's. everywhere you looked from the interstate was geese geese geese. Once I got south of Sioux City however, the SOB's were a bit harder to come by. Huntable numbers, but nothing like 40 min up the road. If you are between Sioux falls and Fargo, I'd have my spread out in the field over the next 2-3 days. They'll be makin a mad dash toward ya. Best of luck and be safe out there.


----------



## MNwaterfowler15

Hearing that the migration is moving so fast is making me kinda of nervous. I am supposed to be heading out to SD this weekend and knowing that the birds are already moving in to ND is kinda unsettling. Just have to keep the spirits up and hope for the best.


----------



## p2005_16

I live west of aberdeen and all i seen today were thousands of snow geese flying high and to the north with a few looking to feed. Have been waiting for them, but I think they will be doing a fly over this year with the weather conditions we have. ND hope your ready because there coming! With snow geese, the first ones to the breeding grounds the first ones to choose their mate! I am going out thursday and I hope the barrels will be blazing!

Good Luck!


----------



## Duckmaster15

Thinkin about making a dash towards the watertown area this weekend any thoughts on it... Nowin that birds are pushing hard best bet?


----------



## jpallen14

Got good report from a buddy in the Kinsbury county area. Said their is tons of birds in the area with little pessure. Now is the time to be in central and northern SD


----------



## mjschuette

sodak, keep your hopes up, wind switches tomorrow, and after that, they are stopped!

Today
Mar 17
Details Mostly SunnyMostly Sunny
Hi: 49° Lo: 33°
Day: Mostly Sunny. High 49F. Winds SW at 7 mph. Air Quality: Good, UV Index: 
Night: Fog. Low 33F. Winds S at 6 mph.

Tomorrow
Mar 18
Details Mostly CloudyMostly Cloudy
Hi: 51° Lo: 33° 
Day: Mostly Cloudy. High 51F. Winds NW at 9 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: 3
Night: Rain. Low 33F. Winds N at 6 mph.

Friday
Mar 19	SnowSnow
Hi: 35° Lo: 23°
Snow. High 35F Winds N at 18 mphAir Quality: NA, UV Index: 1

Saturday
Mar 20	Mostly CloudyMostly Cloudy
Hi: 33° Lo: 21°
Mostly Cloudy. High 33F and low 21F. Winds N at 19 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: 4

Sunday
Mar 21	Partly CloudyPartly Cloudy
Hi: 35° Lo: 21°
Partly Cloudy. High 35F and low 21F. Winds NW at 15 mph. Air Quality: NA, UV Index: NA


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

I was out hunting Monday and Tuesday the 15th and 16th Was hunting South East South Dakota. Let me tell you that every day I was hunting the birds were migrating hard( That's the nice way to put it) They were not stoping for much. As I headed back home to Fargo ND on Tuesday evening the snow geese were all the way into South Eastern ND. By the looks of how much open water there is and the warm temps Wed. and Thr. I could see the bulk of birds in ND by Friday evening. There not going to spend much time in SD is all I have to say. Good luck to all.


----------



## headshot

Keep the reports coming guys. No snow in western Sask, I can't speak for the whole province but there have been dark geese here for over a week now. Yesterday was 17 degrees C and a strong south wind. We have our Sask trip planned for the second wknd in April, which is the same date we hunt every year. Don't get too overwhelmed by the reports of all the birds leaving SD and Neb. I have been following the spring migration on this site for years, we use the info to plan our trips and IMO the migration is right on schedule. The only thing different bout this year is the boys at Squaw didn't get a good crack at them.


----------



## SNOW DUSTER

YEP DON'T EVEN BOTHER HUNTING IN SD THIS YEAR ALL THE REST ARE LEAVING THE BASINS NOW AND WILL BE TO ND IN ABOUT AN HOUR :withstupid:


----------



## duckp

You've got plenty heading into SE NoDak this morning.Non-stop.


----------



## shooteminthelips

My uncle shot a white bellied blue off his deck today in SE Nodak. Said he had 5 or six flocks of a 1000 or better fly over. I hate the guy in the group that gets first blood.


----------



## bluegoose18

I find it hard to believe that 3.5 million birds have up and left the basins
you know the way this thing is reading you think that the birds were already laying eggs on santas door step
well our group is heading to the land of no birds on Thursday 
we will let ya know if Santa opens up his little red bag over sd
we are off to shoot birds with after burners strapped to there wings they need to catch up so they to can be at santas door step


----------



## Toonhunter

The big thing to remember guys is that the Tundra doesn't insta grow food for these guys in april/may. They still need somewhere to sit and store up some reserves. You will get a crack at em, just do yor scouting and the birds will be there. Personally i am not overly concerned, because of my first point. I don't plan on even thinking about scouting till April actually hits.They may be moving hard now but they will slow up. As far as Central/middle east Sask is concerned the melt is on hardcore and don't expect there to be much left for snow or ground water come April 1st. Looks to be shaping up well for the guys North of the border. Hiya Headshot ! Hope ya have a great spring :beer: Good luck all, and leave me a few eagle heads ! Edited for spelling :eyeroll:


----------



## Bruce

I've been enjoying the flyover knowing the geese will stop at Bruce's feed and kill zone.


----------



## BigA1

I hunted Lake Thompson today (SD), and ended up shooting one juvy. The fog helped me with that one. Otherwise, saw 2 groups of a couple thousand, and several small groups (with matching numbers or dark geese), all moving north.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

I think there are plenty of birds left in south dakota and with the end of the week chance of snow up here in northern sodak we should be holding plenty of birds this weekend


----------



## WingedShooter7

Talkin to a buddy that is hunting near brookings and they have killed 8. Also have reports of there still being plenty of birds in Nebraska, and Iowa. The front edge will be in Nodak pretty good this weekend, but who really wants to hunt 15 year old birds that have seen 10,000 decoy spreads.....


----------



## MNwaterfowler15

Finally some good news appears. I was starting to get worried with how fast the migration was going through SD. I'll be heading out there this weekend. Hopefully we can get in to some good shooting. Good Luck Everyone and keep the good reports coming in!


----------



## goosehunternd

WingedShooter7 said:


> Talkin to a buddy that is hunting near brookings and they have killed 8. Also have reports of there still being plenty of birds in Nebraska, and Iowa. The front edge will be in Nodak pretty good this weekend, but who really wants to hunt 15 year old birds that have seen 10,000 decoy spreads.....


 :rollin: ME


----------



## WingedShooter7

:beer: I'm sure there are a TON of people that are going to be jammed between Aberdeen and an hour or so N of the Nodak border this weekend!


----------



## jim and tucker

hunted today south and north of huron: there are plenty of geese, just hard to get at them.. they were not migrating, but in large flocks.... many roads under water from the james river system.....they will be around for awhile, good luck. it is too bad people cannot just be honest on their reporting.... we all read them, and the help is appreciated...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Scouted S. Nodak this afternoon - they are here but nothing too crazy right now. They can't get very far into ND yet.

Found quite a few washed out roads already and it'll only get worse. Expect the same conditions as last spring, pretty much the same roads are flooded so it's about the same.


----------



## Bruce

Didn't see or hear any tonight at the farm. Drove around and nothing. Not many of everything.


----------



## Maz

The SOBs are moving fast. Two large flocks moving over I-94 near Casselton around 6pm Wed. GAME ON!


----------



## WLDuckBuster

My buddy called me last night and said there were 3 huge flocks ( about 100,000 total) near the watertown area. Hope they stick around till next weekend.


----------



## duckp

Just completed a 5 hour jaunt from NE to N Central SoDak and back home.Quite a few geese,some crossing into NoDak,some feeding on both sides.With the weather coming,suspect there will be plenty around for awhile.BUT,my god there are some areas that are near impossible to travel in.Lots of closed roads and horrible roads.When you need 4WD to get through broken up tar roads-maybe its just time to move on.
No shortage of hunters either.In terms of license plates,Mn and Wisc are battling it out for first place.SoDak plates way down in 3rd or 4th place.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Wisonsin seem to be #1 Everyyear were out there.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Let's keep this to just reports gang.

Thanks


----------



## SDSnowman

Hunted southwest of Brookings SD this morning. We had 15 dead in the decoys by noon, all adults. Everything was migrating this morning but still no big push. Unless they all went west of here there has to be a lot more to come. I have been in the field scouting and or hunting everyday since Saturday.


----------



## snows&amp;blue yummys

so i got a serious questions for all you, has anyone ben to the congo in mitchell this week, and is there mostly lights or darks there? just wondering we got about twenty of us coming out this weekend from se mn, bringing 4 rigs w/ trailers 1,500 full bodys & 1000 rags looking for a good time! hope it works out? but if the snows aint there were DRINKIN!!!
:spam:


----------



## Garvdog

WLDuckBuster said:


> My buddy called me last night and said there were 3 huge flocks ( about 100,000 total) near the watertown area. Hope they stick around till next weekend.


I'm gonna have to call bs on this report. I just put on 150 miles in this area tonight and probably seen a tenth of those geese. Maybe I'm blind or they moved out since yesterday, but I'm just reporting what I saw. Its really too bad we have to wade through all of these bogus reports. I sure as hell don't know where the geese are yet, hopefully ill find out with some more windshield time.


----------



## wagner24314

birds are moving fast this year i didnt see any birds in the yankton area


----------



## Codeman

There are good huntable numbers all over south easter north dakota. Just came back from hunting them, and they are definately in ND and moving fast, saw groups just south of fargo yesterday when returning from scouting.


----------



## Bruce

Shooting them on the border. Nothing was going south.


----------



## teamshakeandbake

PLENTY of snow geese still in south dakota its not that hard to find them plus there are still snows in nebraska


----------



## MNgrinder

Finally some truth. There is PLENTY of snows to move into south dakota yet.


----------



## lakerwaterfowler

My buddy watched quite a few geese come back to lake Thompson right before dark to roost, but they just circled around and then headed SOUTH! After that flock he saw multiple other flocks heading south before dark.


----------



## WLDuckBuster

Garvdog said:


> I'm gonna have to call bs on this report. I just put on 150 miles in this area tonight and probably seen a tenth of those geese. Maybe I'm blind or they moved out since yesterday, but I'm just reporting what I saw. Its really too bad we have to wade through all of these bogus reports. I sure as hell don't know where the geese are yet, hopefully ill find out with some more windshield time.


Well it hard not to beleve a 70 year old farmer. Or is it you just dont want guys souting "YOUR" birds? Sorry i'll keep the things i hear to myself :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Keep the bickering to yourself or PMs guys, REPORTS ONLY.

Thanks


----------



## mlucas1

Just got back from SE Nebraska.Once sun came out Wed,game was on :sniper: Self defense//fire out of the barrel at dark 30 and yesterday hanging in the sky like paper plates.Saw nothing driving home up 29 not a bird in the air or on the ground. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## SDwaterfowler

Garvdog said:


> WLDuckBuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy called me last night and said there were 3 huge flocks ( about 100,000 total) near the watertown area. Hope they stick around till next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to call bs on this report. I just put on 150 miles in this area tonight and probably seen a tenth of those geese. Maybe I'm blind or they moved out since yesterday, but I'm just reporting what I saw. Its really too bad we have to wade through all of these bogus reports. I sure as hell don't know where the geese are yet, hopefully ill find out with some more windshield time.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be so quick to call bs on someone's report unless you were there at the same time. This report could very well be true. The past several days, the birds have not been staging at all (may be different in the major staging areas as I haven't been around them). They have been pushing north and stopping for brunch in the morning and then pushing north and stopping for a quick dinner in the evening before pushing north again. So if there were 100K in an area one night, by the next night, they could very well be 150 miles north. Hopefully today things have settled down finally. I had to take a hunt off to catch up on a little sleep this morning but will be back out scouting tonight.


----------



## goosegrinder

Slowed way down in SE Nebraska. Shot 20 on Wednesday afternoon with 18 of those being migrators. Killed 12 yesterday all before 10:00a.m. and never saw another snow goose for the next 7 hours of laying in the blinds and picking up decoys.







Never really saw any thing different than in years past with how the birds decoy;typical 25yd. or closer shots. Shot more adults the last 2 days than 2 weeks ago. The weather killed us for amount of time hunting and the conditions we had we horrible with the mud.You guys up in NODak still got birds coming your way......... :thumb:

Alex


----------



## PJ

snows&blue yummys said:


> has anyone ben to the congo in mitchell this week, and is there mostly lights or darks there?


Actually I believe it is the Kongo Klub. Or KK. :beer:


----------



## the professor

just got off the phone with a good friend of mine that was transporting horses around south central north dakota over the past few days. he is an avid waterfowler and in his words saw "strings of birds all over the sky" yesterday in southern north dakota and northern north dakota.


----------



## water_swater

I like in Devils Lake there are Zero snow geese here! Northern ND is really pushing it


----------



## bluebill25

He meant nothern south Dakota and southern north Dakota.


----------



## whitehorse

some birds (huntable) in southern nodak, but from my understanding, literally 10 miles into sodak you will bind much bigger flocks. Also (roads are very hard around ellendale, and makes it hard to track birds

this coming weekend will be better!


----------



## Codeman

Just saw a big push of some of the front runners. These birds were a lot of the birds that I hunted in southeastern ND. They were pushing hard flying high nw and I just saw them flying high over fargo. There were quite a few. I am sure they are just some of the front runners but just so the people in the central portion of the state and out west know that geese are on there way.


----------



## carp_killer

and how the hell would you know they are the same birds that you hunted? :eyeroll: spent most of the day driving around southern ND and its like the border is a barrier they refuse to cross. didnt see many birds in the far northern part of sodak either.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Just returned from the Aberdeen area, that is defiantly where the masses are.


----------



## bigshooter23

Just returned from my hunt in sd. started out in clark at 7 am on friday morning seen maybe a thousand birds at the most. so are group decided to head south by 8am. slowly heading down to mitchell we seen a couple of flocks of geese maybe 200 per flock. nothing able to get any pass shooting. then headed down to yankton from there. seen absolutely nothing. headed back north by mitchell where we found one flock in a cow pasture. got permission and these geese were sitting right on the bottom side of a hill that we walked over the top of and managed to get 24 in one jump. decided after this that we had to go north. so from 530 to dark we headed up to aberdeen and spent the night there. sat morning all i have to say is wow. birds all over the place. all heading north. Key area was 281 and i belive 10. birds left and right in this area. over 2 million once the sunset hit and all the birds were flying. frederick area was also very good. we drove all the way up to ND line and yes all the birds are headed that way really fast. i say by the end of the weeknd the majority of the birds will be gone. ended up with around 40 birds total for two days of pass shooting. be carefull on the roads also alot of unsuspected washouts on roads that are not even marked


----------



## AkSuda

Hi I'm new to the snow hunt but I'm glad I found this thread. Here's my very amateur report from the scouting I did today:

Went out southwest of Fargo, ND today from 10am-2pm. Went down to the Sheyenne National Grasslands and back. Saw 2 pair of Canadian's randomly flying. Around 1pm just east of Kindred I spotted a flock of roughly 100-125 Snows heading west. I was able to snap a few pictures from afar but that was it. Didn't see anything else in those 4 hours - which were midday anyway so I wasn't expecting too much.

Then my wife and I went our driving towards Casselton around sundown. Right at the Kindred exit we saw around 1000-2000 in the sky (I'm guessing, but goodness there were a TON). The majority of the flock were headed southwest - the same direction as that earlier flock - with a few smaller groups still trying to find something going north.

Anyway, thanks for all the reports!


----------



## winoriver

has anyone been hunting snows in minnesota or know of any areas with huntable numbers in minnesota


----------



## carp_killer

havent seen a single snow in SW mn yet this year


----------



## Codeman

Saw more snows moving nw through fargo again today. Not as many as yesterday but still some decent numbers. Seems like they will be moving pretty good with the nice weather.


----------



## Feather Freeks

Just returned from the Redfield/Aberdeen area. hunted Mitchel the first day, saw a few small flocks... biggest had maybe 5,000 in it, like everyone else we headed north... Definatly a lot of birds by Redfield and Aberdeen. but NOTHING like last year... there are huntable numbers... if this is the only part of the state with birds, then my guess is 80% of the snow population got heart attacks on the way up and died somewhere. i drove east of Groton (sorry if i mis-spelled Groton) saw one flock a mile east of town on my back to MN, did not see another flock for 107 more miles to the border. a lot of birds by aberdeen though, but on a normal year they should be that heavy throughout half the state... not within a 60 mile radius. this is what i know!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4

hunted south central nd last night and this morning and ended up with 40 and 2 bands. birds are really pushing north hard


----------



## blhunter3

I went from Jamestown to Fargo last this afternoon and saw lots of snow and blues migrating but about 80% were heading south, about 10% heading east or west, and about 10% heading north, it was very weird. I did not see a snow goose all day yesterday in Jamestown and I was outside fixing fence almost all day and then today it was non stop birds coming over, but then they turned around back south.


----------



## wild42

Three of us headed to the Huron area for our annual SD trip on Thursday night. On the drive up along the Missouri through Iowa we saw zero snows. Between Mitchel and Huron, a few small flocks but nothing really to get too excited about. On Friday we saw two groups of birds on the ground of about 2,000 each. Neither group moved too much all day and we saw maybe 1,000 birds in the air all day. Very slow day. We set out a decoy spread mid morning and had no looks from the few birds that did fly over. On Saturday we drove around east and north of Huron and found a nice flock on the ground near a minimum maintenance road. We snuck on them and got within about 200 yards. While laying in the ditch we watched several larger flocks of birds suck into them, all coming from the south. The flock grew to about 25,000 birds and we managed to drop 2 birds when they decided to leave and continue the push north. We did see a lot of migrators on Saturday, but only the one flock on the ground. This morning was more of the same. We found one group feeding and the rest of the birds were in much smaller groups heading north. We did not see a fraction of the birds we normally see in the area this time of year and none of the other hunters we spoke to were having much luck at all. On the drive home, we saw several small flocks of migrators between Huron and Brookings, but no tornados or birds on the ground anywhere. I would recommend anyone heading out to head north towards Aberdeen or even further north as this is where the guys I talked to said the birds were. It seems the migration is pretty compact this year due to the late start and/or the lack of juvies. We kept hoping to get some new birds in but they never stopped. Good Luck to all.


----------



## midwestwings

got back from yankton area today. ended the weekend with 90 out of eight guys. the very few birds we chased around thurs - sat all left early sunday morning. Not sure what nebraska has left but i would say SE SoDak is done for the year? like i said i don't know what's left to the south. Can someone tell me why there are lack of juvies this year? was nesting that bad last year?


----------



## lynxx69

Yes the nesting was that bad this year. You can scratch a few Juvies out of the sky but not that easily. There was a descent hatch of Ross this year which is bailing some people out as far as shooting some numbers this year.


----------



## whitecheek86

For all of you Minnesota hunters:

Saturday I put 410 miles on the truck scouting the South Dakota border from about 10 miles north of Pipestone down to the Iowa border...

The Result: I saw 3 snows and 3 blues surrounded by about 300 Canadians and specks in a flooded pasture... also found a feeding flock of specks (i would say about 1000 birds) about 2 miles away...

As for snows and blues, we did not see a single flock in the air or on the ground the whole day...


----------



## RWHONKER

Saw a string about five minutes long this morning heading South. It is going to be mid forties around the Jamestown area for the next few days and will be going back into the thirties for the weekend. I did see some on the ground yesterday but not very large numbers. Our snow pack has been pretty much reduced to piles and there is sheet water in the fields. I am taking Wednesday off to try and kill a few. Will report back with the results.


----------



## buckmaster

The white devils are here birds from I94 south to the border. Kill em all


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Birds pushing north from SE ND all the way home to Steele yesterday afternoon. But it's still premature to push much further than I-94 for a couple days.


----------



## fylling35

Just saw maybe 50 snows take a look at a big flock of darks out the window at work...about 5 miles north of Bismarck. Lots of birds on the horizon to the NE but they didn't really fly like snows.


----------



## piketales

We are planning on hunting around Aberdeen on Thurs this week. Talk on the forums is that they are moving up into ND. Would we be better off hunting NE of Aberdeen by the weekend? Any reports of the Oakes area or Aberdeen would be appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help and advice.


----------



## duckp

I'm east of Aberdeen and our numbers are dropping rapidly.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

fylling35 said:


> Just saw maybe 50 snows take a look at a big flock of darks out the window at work...about 5 miles north of Bismarck. Lots of birds on the horizon to the NE but they didn't really fly like snows.


99.99% of the birds migrating over Bismarck lately are darks.


----------



## winoriver

has anyone seen any huntable numbers in west central or northern minnesota ? does anyone have any idea of what the birds will do this weekend with the cold front coming again???? where the heck are all the juvies!!!!!


----------



## Codeman

No reports on MN yet, but I am sure there are still some numbers in SE ND, I am in school out there and have seen some flocks flying over. Again they are all flying either West or NW.


----------



## Troller1

Chris,
I think youe estimate is just a tad low!


----------



## potous

Seemed to be moving north of aberdean sunday at least the big masses,saw some smaller bunches from huron and north seemed to be down in the valley where its flooded


----------



## piketales

Has anyone seen birds around or south of Jamestown, ND? Is ND going to be the place to hunt this weekend? Thank you any info you can send my way.


----------



## fylling35

Chris Hustad said:


> fylling35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw maybe 50 snows take a look at a big flock of darks out the window at work...about 5 miles north of Bismarck. Lots of birds on the horizon to the NE but they didn't really fly like snows.
> 
> 
> 
> 99.99% of the birds migrating over Bismarck lately are darks.
Click to expand...

What I figured. There are only about 20 white ones spread throughout this bunch out the window...with about 1000 darks. These birds seem to be pulling in alot of what is around right now.


----------



## wburns

I had about a thousand on my farm this evening. I am located about 15 miles east of Hazelton.


----------



## blhunter3

piketales said:


> Has anyone seen birds around or south of Jamestown, ND? Is ND going to be the place to hunt this weekend? Thank you any info you can send my way.


No birds around Jamestown, go south and a tad east and you will find them.


----------



## honker85

saw about 350 snows feeding tonight around brookings


----------



## piketales

thank you blhunter3. I think I will start with Aberdeen on Thursday. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

Birds are pushing north hard, but this is still the leading edge. Saw a few big feeds north of I94 today, but majority are still south. I heard there have been some really good shoots down in Nebraska and even the Mound City area this past weekend, so migration is spread out with the juvies bringing up the rear. :sniper:


----------



## WaterfowlHunter123

Put on 150 miles yesterday looking for snows to hunt. Dissapointing to say the least. Could not find more than a few here and there. Plan on looking again in acouple days but I'm guessing it is over for the season at least in east central SD. Might have to make a run upto ND next weekend if they have not blow thru yet.


----------



## water_swater

I am in Devils Lake, sunday the birds started showing, I haven't seen any major concentrations or anything on the ground but I probably saw 5,000 in the air since sunday.


----------



## SDSnowman

To any and all SG hunters either NR or local wanting or thinking about hunting in SD this weekend i have one thing to say. Go to ND to hunt. I have been hunting snows from Yankton to Watertown for the last week. There are only birds in the very northern edge of the state. I have never witnessed a migration that blew past SD so fast (fall included). We saw our first birds on Saturday the 13th and by last Saturday we had nothing. Our group put on over 2000 miles combined trying to find birds to hunt when we did find a flyway the birds wouldn't even look at the spread. They just kept flying north. We went from a spring last year of over 500 snows KIA to less than 30. :down: :down: Do yourself a favor and head north. ND boys hope you have better luck.


----------



## Duck Duck Goose

Took a look between Jamestown-Oakes south of I-94 yesterday evening. Plenty of birds moving in, definitely huntable numbers in the millions moving in strong. Took a long time to find any that weren't flying high. I don't see them moving much further than interstate in any large numbers until later this week into next week due to the snow cover left. I don't think anyone looking to hunt ND should panic, the birds won't fly through the state, the snow line is still within reach. Good luck.


----------



## mallardhunter

was up by oakes yesterday and seen some good groups and there is still alot in SD just call the snow goose hotline


----------



## snow123geese

Thousands of snow geese in east central ND! We got shots at one flock yesterday and knocked down three.


----------



## wildrice

FYI, I really love reading these reports from someone who can't get out and hunt this spring. At least is keeps me in the mood. No doubt the warm weather we've been having coupled with a quick snow melt is driving these SOB's but do you think that between the rapid melt and the fact that a lot of these adults didn't breed last year due to the prolonged snow pack in the Artic is driving the rapid migration north?

Just thinkin, but probably not thinkin enough..............

Good luck boys in your hunts!

WR


----------



## headshot

So where is this imaginary snow line? We have been snow free for a month here now. Weather will be in the 60's and 70's here next week so get ready to say good bye to the geese south of the 49th paralell. BTW there are a few snows here now mixed with dark geese.


----------



## trey5150

I am in minot and the canada geese are showing up. I havent seen any snows yet. does any one know if they have made it as far north as sakakawea?


----------



## snowbus

There is a snowline....and the snows are stopping in ND. Always love it when a report comes in from Canada stating ND will not hold any snows. I believe snows seen in SK currently are a result of the co/wy flyway. They are staging very nicely in ND and have been here 5 days and counting. After all is said and done, will be here 30 more days.

Setup a small spread last night. Muddy? Yes, but wow, what a sight!


----------



## ryckmanm

seen lots of snows yesterday but only two today mixed in with canadians. live about 25 miles northwest of linton.


----------



## wburns

ryckman, I must live straight east of you. I am 15 miles west of Hazelton.

Saw a couple thousand today. Managed to bag one after hiding on a rock pile and waiting for them to pass.


----------



## homesbymarquis

snowbus said:


> There is a snowline....and the snows are stopping in ND. Always love it when a report comes in from Canada stating ND will not hold any snows. I believe snows seen in SK currently are a result of the co/wy flyway. They are staging very nicely in ND and have been here 5 days and counting. After all is said and done, will be here 30 more days.
> 
> Setup a small spread last night. Muddy? Yes, but wow, what a sight!


THANKS SB FOR THE UPDATE...WE ARE SEEING VERY LITTLE UP HERE IN CANDO AT THE MOMENT. THERE ARE SOME BLACKS ABOVE, WITH A TON OF DUCKS, BUT NO MAJOR PUSH YET. i WILL KEEP YOU POSTED. yES...MUDDY IN THE 'YARD!'


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs

wburns said:


> ryckman, I must live straight east of you. I am 15 miles west of Hazelton.
> 
> Saw a couple thousand today. Managed to bag one after hiding on a rock pile and waiting for them to pass.


beautiful pic! :beer:


----------



## ducksmack

hey everyone

i am looking at coming out the 2nd weekend of april in north dakota. is there any birds left in the states to even hunt everyone i have been hearing is saying that the birds will be gone by then and truthfully answers for me is it worth the time and money to come out


----------



## jpallen14

Went on a scouting trip this morning in SD. Started near De Smet area and went north from there. Looked like the birds have really moved out the last few days. Didn't see huntable numbers until north of Hwy.12. Even then few a far between at least where I was. If I were planning a trip in the next few days to hunt in SD I would head up to the Sand Lake area. Might be best to look into ND.


----------



## brobones

ducksmack said:


> hey everyone
> 
> i am looking at coming out the 2nd weekend of april in north dakota. is there any birds left in the states to even hunt everyone i have been hearing is saying that the birds will be gone by then and truthfully answers for me is it worth the time and money to come out


If you check up 5 or so post above this one Snowbus says they will be around for 30 days sounds like you have your answer  :lol:


----------



## teamshakeandbake

ha ya 30 days they will be nesting already :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Fowlaholic

I live just on the western edge of the Twin Cities. Monday night, near Delano, MN, saw three flocks of about 200-300 each in the air and found a small sheet water pond in a field holding about 800-900 birds. Asked for permission and was denied. The trials of hunting in MN. How lost is this group of birds?


----------



## the professor

Fowlaholic said:


> I live just on the western edge of the Twin Cities. Monday night, near Delano, MN, saw three flocks of about 200-300 each in the air and found a small sheet water pond in a field holding about 800-900 birds. Asked for permission and was denied. The trials of hunting in MN. How lost is this group of birds?


not lost at all. snows come through minnesota every spring.


----------



## snowbus

Everyone is an expert, or likes to predict. Or, can't spend the time to scroll, read and decipher.

Lets just say this - the snows are in ND as of today (Wed) and there will still be some here the last day of the season (look in regs). And yes, some snows will be nesting between now and then. Does that clear up any confusion?

Oh, by the way.......was surrounded by local ND jump and pass shooters Monday night. Figured I'd start another pot of chili. :eyeroll:


----------



## jwdinius1

ducksmack said:


> hey everyone
> 
> i am looking at coming out the 2nd weekend of april in north dakota. is there any birds left in the states to even hunt everyone i have been hearing is saying that the birds will be gone by then and truthfully answers for me is it worth the time and money to come out


sorry to say you cant get a truthful answer on this site anymore1 youd be better off to PM people.


----------



## jwdinius1

PM sent!


----------



## HonkerExpress

Put on over 300 miles today, saw pretty fair numbers starting to show up but couldn't find one goose on the ground. All a mile high and going north. I did happen to find a pretty good honker feed today though. lol. Lots of canada's and specks showing up. This morning saw birds flying south. This afternoon, they are flying back north. Sheet water is still iced up, They are talking 12 Degrees tonight with snow. I would suspect thats going to push birds back towards the sodak border for this weekend. Just my two cents.


----------



## templey_41

Seems like a lot of guys are out chasing them around. Any pics of the birds you are shooting? I live in SE MN, in graduate school, and no snows here gotta live vicariously through you for now.


----------



## HonkerExpress

jwdinius1, I do have to agree with you. It seems like alot of games going on now days. It seems like you can't get an honest straight forward awnser nemore. I guess I am just not used to having things the way they used to be before everyone left.

But it has stopped alot of the fighting and arguing. But on the down side, it really sad to say that I usually only visit this site to check classifieds now days. I used to spend hours on this site. Makes me wonder how I used to get anything accomplished a year ago.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Hunted South Eastern ND On Tuesday evening saw a lot of speckellbellies, no honkers, and a few flocks of snow geese (6 dead). Snows geese just keept moving North. When the sun went down the snows started to head back south again while I was picking up decoys. Sure saw a really great show from over 200 swans in my decoys (Vary gracefull birds).


----------



## wburns

Last night I shot four off my farm place by Hazelton. We had a couple thousand milling around. Saw a few this morning but they seemed to be hunkered down due to the wweather this morning.
Here is a picture of three of them. The fourth had his head shot up bad.


----------



## Bruce

Many have crossed the border to the south.


----------



## RWHONKER

If you want to hit the right time to hunt SE Nodak get out here this weekend. Tons of birds around the Jamestown area. 60 degrees and strong South wind by next Tuesday means bye bye geese. :sniper: I will definetely be out both days.


----------



## Duckmaster15

Going north into north dakota or crossed it going south into south dakota


----------



## blhunter3

Snows were flying south over Jamestown most of the day today.


----------



## HonkerExpress

after 200 miles again today, I finally found what I beleive is the motherload. constant birds all morning pouring into 4 corn fields about a mile apart from each other. Saturday can't come quick enough now. :thumb:


----------



## trey5150

at least someone is seeing snow geese. Still no birds around minot yet.


----------



## tigermanrick

Lots of birds between Lamoure and edgeley. A roughly 400,000 snows in one field and at least 550,000 in the other big flock we saw. Quit a few smaller flocks flying north and south. Now that we found them yesterday today we are going to give a try.


----------



## djleye

So there are over a million right in that general area??? That is a huge number, you sure on those estimates??


----------



## Herters_Decoys

"So there are over a million right in that general area??? That is a huge number, you sure on those estimates??"

I've heard the same thing from a reliable source. They were in the thick of them yesterday. Numbers wise it may not be a million, but regardless there is still a pile of them. :beer: :rock:


----------



## djleye

I am sure there are a butt ton, I have heard the same reports, but up to a million in that small area?? I find that hard to believe!!!


----------



## blhunter3

Trapper called and said that there alot of birds, but most a flying high.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

I was told that there was alot of birds that were coming from north of jamestown and were stopping there down to the sd border yesterday. So there was a decent amount of birds that were already close to halfway up the state before the cold snap pushed them back down south a bit. Sounds like they just happen to all bunch up in that area. I doubt they will be grouped up for very long with the weather we are supposed to get. There is no snowline to slow them down in the northern ND, just frozen water.

This report is 100% :spam: free.


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys

Received a two phone calls today stating, "it was great day to be in the decoys"! One group had 35 on the ground as of 2:30pm today, all migrators and mostly juvies.

Good luck this weekend boys!


----------



## Neck Collar

What State?


----------



## WADSUNALL

Hi everybody i am new to this forum and from England. Could anyone tell me if the snowgoose migration is into Saskatchewan yet? It seems pretty warm over there for this time of year and looks set to get warmer. is there any snow to hold the geese south of the boarder?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## headshot

The weather looks promising for a big push into Sask this week wadsunall.


----------



## Mnflatlander

Hunting western MN. Plenty to hunt. 2 of us shot 3 last night. 1 snow, 2 ross'. All adults. Should have had more. We need more aiming fluid. Will try to update again tonight.


----------



## winoriver

hey mn flatlander where in mn are you located i hunted by worthington and slaughter then couple years ago killed 72 in couple hours with some friends could of killed more but ran out of shells we have about 1500 decoys and looking for a place to hunt and some one to scout for them interested?


----------



## snow

This from yesterday 10/26 SoDak,~Put a bunch of miles on,done hunting in SoDak this year so here goes,traveled from watertown west to Dohland,fliiped a coin to decide whether or not to cont~ to Redfield,all motels along the way were full of hunters,the birds in the area were scattered both north and south of hwy12,guides in the area are having mixed success,zigged zaged the entire way,from Dohland headed north,most roads ditches and fields are still full of snow and water,even fense lines are still drifted,again small groupes scattered in flooded fields,most east/west roads west of the hwy are closed by locals as to not to damage them,very wet and extremly muddy all the way to Groten,headed east to the couteau hills towards evening,found a workable # of birds starting to mill in the evening wind,mostly honkers and 100's of specs,a few 1000 snows in the mix,they were lifting up outof a flooded cornfield in small groupes about 2 miles off the road,just like they were on a string,same flight path and enough to get in some pass shooting after a long hike down a section road,not a sole hunting that I could see the entire route,shot 6 birds,continued east from Bristol to webster to millbank,zig/zagging east no snows anywhere,all small lakes and ponds still froze solid,just honkers and a gaziillion ducks of every make and species except the mexican tree duck from what I observed.

Sure was a tough 2010 spring hunt,still herd reports of a couple of guides finding huntable #s in the central part of the state,hard finding that X this year,also herd from the same guide that double digit #s are being shot near the MO border,go figure?

Birds I shot were 1 juvy snow and 5 ross...


----------



## snow swatter

Anyone know if many juvies have moved into SO Dakota Yet? Planning on heading out there on tuesday and im just trying to figure out if its worth the drive and if there are huntable numbers.


----------



## robby136

This is from last weekend in South eastern ND. We were hunting on a small piece of land in the middle of flooded cornfields. We watched them land for hours and hours in the middle of a flooded field about a mile square. Never could get close enough to shoot, but did get some good pictures and this good video. Couldn't kill any, but was cool to see this many birds all in one spot.


----------



## Bruce

With the temps getting into the 60's next week the snows will be heading north fast. Maybe some scattered groups but you will have to find them.


----------



## wburns

Shot 9 in total yesterday pass shooting. The large group moved on but there are a few smaller groups around yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Cool pics wburns.

Hunting this weekend was good in ND, birds decoyed fairly well and we did get some juvies/ross in the mix. Birds are getting a bit scattered but it makes for good hunting. I put on a lot of miles in prime areas and there's quite a few jumpers and wardens about. Warden didn't claim any concentrations bigger than 50-75K so be careful when getting bird estimates on the Net.

If you get a chance to get out do it now with highs in the 50s-60s all week and not getting below freezing. It'll drop bird numbers for sure throughout the state but it ain't over yet.

Good luck


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

I'v been getting of work every night at 11:30PM Friday, Saturday, and Sunday and there have been tons of snow geese flying over me at night. So they are migrating pritty hard from sundown to sunrise and resting in the afternoon (Just a strong push) :bop:


----------



## whitehorse

north of minot on the ND border, I have watched thousands and thousands of snows heading into Canada. I am hoping they are around this weekend still. I am seeing more going into canada than I saw this weekend in Jamestown


----------



## Bustem36

Hunted from Friday through Sunday.....
Friday drove from Hankinson and ended up NW of Jamestown at dark. Big numbers were in the valley and not moving very far just bouncing around even in the hard south winds. Lots of geese headed back south at dark. Woke up Saturday day morning and head farther north from Jamestown and west and found loads of birds. Huge concentration of birds in a roughly 40square mile area. Lots of birds deciding to fight the north winds and big push from the south seemed like all day. More darks then I've ever seen at once too!

Woke up yesterday and headed south basically same route taken on Friday maybe the most birds I've ever seen in the air. from 9am-2pm while driving south a continious train of birds in the sky. 2 very large groups on the ground just south of Jamestown pulling birds from the heavens. Then a hour or so without seeing much and another huge group in a sheet water section more north of Tewaukon (?)

Ended the weekend with 15...had a great time seeing the amount of geese that we did! Can't wait to kill'em in the fall! Good uck the rest of the season!


----------



## Rick Acker

Large flocks of high flyers flying over the city of Grand Forks non stop this morning...Coming from the SE.


----------



## rhino2003

I plan on going out after work today but not sure if I should go North or South of Jamestown.

I didn't see much yesterday from the interstate between Bismarck and Jamestown. There was a few thousand in the middle of McKenzie Slough.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Lot's of snow geese flying high over Fargo this morning.


----------



## Carbon Express

Lots of birds headed North flying high out of SE ND yesterday


----------



## wingaddict

Followed train after train of birds from highway 2 to the canada border yesterday. nothing stopping for so much as a drink of water. Quick season once again.


----------



## Traxion

All is not over in ND, hunted east and north of Aberdeen the last couple days and found plenty of birds. Found a huge feed, got permission, showed up to hunt the next morning only to find the birds had decided to roost 1/2 a mile away. Nothing there the previous day, 10's of thousands the next. Made it nearly impossible. Ended up with a few each day, but overall got my butt handed to me. There are a few more to come.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Was hunting North Central SD this past weekend west of Aberdean.....Ipswitch and Roscoe area. Saw many birds in big swarms all over the area. About 6 groups with 10,000+ geese. But mainly moving in large swarms. Killed 19 in two days. Geese were flying north, south, east, west in the two days. With the south wind they were flying south....with the north wind they were flying south. Made no sense....but that is the joy of snow goose hunting.


----------



## Zekeland

Floodgates are open on this side of the border...ducks, darks, snows.

Nothing stopping the snows for miles, missing out on some great migration hunting.

Season starts on thursday :thumb:


----------



## WADSUNALL

Hi everyone.
There are reports of the geese going into Canada and i can see reports that there are geese as far south as SD. Are there any reports of geese further south, just woundering what the lenght of the migration in terms of geese north and south? has anyone got any idea/reports.
I'm coming over on saturday, looking at the weather it could be all over? bit different to last year when i was sat waiting for them.

Thanks again form the UK Jim


----------



## Snowgooser

Saw the first flocks of snows about 50 miles South of Saskatoon. Girlfriend text a bit ago and several thousand 60 or so miles North of Regina.


----------



## gearhead80424

Hunted in south east SD this past weekend and there were still huntable numbers with more coming in from the south when we had that strong south wind on Thursday. 6 guys shot 167 geese in 3 days. Really had to work on locating the flocks and getting on them the next morning...very little action in the evenings. Still saw a handful of small flocks in NE. Good luck


----------



## jpallen14

Perfect me a several other group are now coming down there tomorrow. Maybe we will run into each other. I couldn't find enough birds to hunt this weekend in east-central SD. Saw few here and there but that's it.


----------



## Hoppsa

Hey greenhead I know that was your first post but please don't use the name of towns in your posts. It is a sure way to make lots of enemies on this site and others like it.


----------



## goosenoose

Oh the heck with that. Just got back from our trip. carrington should be loaded up hammertime style. Killed 142 last week good week to be out!!


----------



## onken011

Followed about 5000 around Mayville Friday afternoon. They were headed southwest but none on the ground feeding yet.


----------



## rhino2003

Drove down to Adrian then up through Ypsilanti and didn't even see 1 snow goose yesterday.


----------



## WADSUNALL

Thanks guys will any of you be out on the first in Canada?


----------



## Toonhunter

I plan on heading out on the first. Even if i get nothing to decoy and little to no birds fly by, it beats a day of work anytime ! There's a place i hit every year on opening day and it hasn't let me down yet. Besides there's just something about laying in a spread that makes it ok regardless :beer:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS

I would say 80% of the birds are already in saskatchewan/manitoba... they have been flying no stop day and nite for 3-4 days now heading west not even slowing down here.... most birds i have ever seen in the spring.... we have no sheet water to hold them this yr...


----------



## wagner24314

saw one snow this weekend by lake madison


----------



## ducksmack

so next weekend is probably not a good time to be out in nd around by RUGBY . then is it . are all the birds gone or is it still worth coming out


----------



## WADSUNALL

I'm wondering the same, have all the geese gone through? are there any left in ND/SD, in fact are there any reports of the geese going past the tree line in saskatchewan into the pot hole region well out of reach of all us anxious weekend hunters???????????????????? i know there is plenty of sheet water in saschatchewan but is it holding the birds ???? the weather certainaly won't.............


----------



## WidowMaker

We hunted around jamestown from 3/27 to today and a majority of the birds have pushed through went from seeing non-stop flights all day to a few flocks every couple hours. If you are planning on going out yet i would look north. You can still find the birds where we were but be prepared to drive, drive, drive and drive some more. Hope this helps some guys out all the birds we seen were 95% adults so the juvies had yet to push through that area. But for good numbers of birds look to the north.


----------



## wburns

Saw about 500 just north of Minot today.


----------



## Toonhunter

Drove one of the main flyways in Saskatchewan today and saw a grand total of zero birds. Don't push the panic button yet cause they sure haven't got here yet . Migration must have slowed a bit for there to be no birds where i normally hunt. When i say i saw zero birds i mean JUST that. Not a white goose anywhere. Lot's of Canada's Mallards Pintails. HHeck i even scared a few sharptails up on my drive. I covered a fair amount of clicks around alot of standing water etc. Was a little disappointed after all of the reports i heard that they were pushing hard . Like alot of people say on here, don't believe what's posted on the internet, you have to go see for yourself  . Remember hunt hard but scout harder :beer:


----------



## winoriver

talked to my friend in mo and he was killing juvies pretty good mon and tue in squaw but are all gone now sodak should have juvies for next couple days with this nice weather! good luck post some pics when you guys get some!!!!! :sniper:


----------



## DLT

Snows literally poured thru this area the 27th - 28th - 29th of March - - - WOW, the most spectacular and fastest spring migration I have ever observed (45 years). Now haven't seen a flock in the sky or on the ground for several days. Suppose we will see some of the late migrating juveniles in the next weeks, but am fairly sure the bulk of the migration has gone thru.


----------



## Gooseshredder21

Drove from Fargo, to Valley City then north 30 miles, and back. Saw very few birds pass shot 4. Not many left in central ND


----------



## stolenbase

Went out in the Edgeley and Ellendale area last Thursday when it wasn't too nice out. VERY good numbers of birds at that time, but they were all heading back south. Any ideas on what todays weather is going to do to the birds? It's throwing slush out of the sky here in Bismarck..


----------



## whitehorse

live north of minot, and migration was on the the end of march, but it hasn't been going in my area for at least 3 days now. we have some scattered number, but went out and shot nine and got home befor 10:00, literally saw about 25 or so birds this morning... hope more are coming from the south this weekend!!


----------



## stolenbase

Just received reports of some decent numbers by Lamoure. Hoping this isn't over yet, hearing a lot of mixed opinions about where the migration is.


----------



## HonkerExpress

Talk about a brutal day in the feild. Here its noon on friday, 8 of us hunted this morning. as of 11am. 40sob's and one banded rossie. Can't wait to get some dry cloths on and get after it again till night. There is birds around, but spotty, I will post up some pics tonight with the final tally, but 40 by 11am ain't to bad by my book.

BUT ITS FREEZING OUTSIDE. Freezing rain/sleet, high winds, makes a guy wonder why he puts up with all of this to shoot a couple birds, lol.


----------



## teamlockedup

As everyone thinks the migration is over, we are still killing birds in South Dakota. And at that they are mainly adults hunted friday in the decoys and killed 20. not bad considering the weather but a good shoot to me and very fun. so Nodak there are still birds heading your way


----------



## Roughrider

Hunted along the Canadian border this morning. 2 inches of wet snow on the ground, so the drive took over twice as long. Got set-up late and missed the early flight. Only set up 5 dozen because of time and mobility in the field. Still killed 13 between 2 of us by 10:00. All adults and 2 of the oldest, wartiest, rosses I've seen. Birds were in big bunchs, not very spread out and wanted to be on the ground. Needed some jumpers to keep them moving.


----------



## HonkerExpress

How do I put pictures up. We got 60 on friday, and today was a waste of time. Was gonna put up some pics. Also got a banded rossie from manitoba in 2005.


----------



## Bruce

Still birds coming from SD.


----------



## celebrationmm

Hunted Thursday - Sunday in ND with mixed results. Birds were not as thick as past years, yet some concentrated pockets kept us busy in the dekes. We had to put on big miles between pockets of birds, where as in the past we'd see birds every few miles. Mostly adult birds with a few juvies mixed in. Highlights of the week included our groups first band and a 12 year old's first goose. Lows, being hailed on for half an hour. Birds seemed very content to sit and were not observed milling around as much as usual except for the first and last hours of the day. Saw many birds headed North on Sunday, but there were still plenty to get after.


----------



## Codeman

Ok, so this is giving a lot of extremely mixed reports. Some say all the geese are in canada except the late juvies, some say there are still huntable numbers in ND. Don't know what to go buy and if is worth the gas to scout.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Just returned from somewhere north of Hwy 2, and holy cow, what a mess. Got out there on Thursday at sunup, took us about 1/2 hour to find some birds. Started exploring the area and realized we had a pretty good concentration of birds in about a 10x10 mile area. Set up in what we thought was the "middle" of the mass and were hunting by 12:00. Has a few work in and had a couple on the ground when the flood gates opened about 6:30 PM. Had 23 on the ground and realized we forgot to make sure what shooting time ended at...so we quit early with birds bombarding our spread. Little did we know we probably had 45 min left to shoot.

After trying to dry out the clothes all Friday morning, went back out to the spread at about 5:00. Had birds working right away and put another 54 on the ground by close. By the end I could not load shells into my gun my fingers were so cold. Keeping the blind doors closed was a struggle also. Driving back in the blizzard was extremely fun too.

Spent Saturday morning cleaning our birds and trying to dry out again. While driving to our spread we noticed a lot more birds in fields that must have been pushed down with the snow. Birds did not fly good until after close of shooting time, and we only ended up with three.

Spent Sunday picking up the spread after waking up a bit late. Got home around 10:00 last night, breasted the birds, and spent today doing laundry and cleaning blinds, waders, blind bags, coolers, etc.

Grand total was 80 birds, as always, should have been more. I thought we did very well though for our rookie year of decoying. Definately enjoyed it more than trying to drive around and pass shootem. Only saw one other group in town and only heard a couple volleys on Saturday, that was it for other hunters around.


----------



## hwdeuce

was out on sat. and sun. dont know why they think that the bulk of the migration was in canada saw a billion snows literally. those birds we hunted will be around for another week or so im sure of. Thinkin about goin next weekend. The fields were dry so that was nice. We shot a few. I hate the moon phase doesnt help a guy out. P :rollin: People need to learn to scout harder and not depend on the same field as last year


----------



## hookie

Any word on the birds around Watertown SD? Think I'll be heading that way this weekend.


----------



## shadowman

hookie said:


> Any word on the birds around Watertown SD? Think I'll be heading that way this weekend.


Hardly any birds in this area. Saw one small flock of 15 on the ground a few miles east of Clark on Monday but that was all I saw from Gettysburg to Watertown.


----------



## the professor

hookie said:


> Any word on the birds around Watertown SD? Think I'll be heading that way this weekend.


plan on putting on about 600 miles for every 200 snows you will see.


----------



## jpallen14

Hookie just send me a check for $150. I'll put it to better use than you driving around looking for snows.


----------



## Snowhunter07

Hookie....go fishing instead


----------



## hookie

Well that doesn't sound very promising. This is my second time and my brothers first time trying the light goose. It was suggested that we bring our fishing poles (We're using a guide). Maybe he'll decide to go further north. I don't expect to see 30,000 or anything like that but it would be nice to get a crack at a few and hope the walleyes are still biting (Season is closed here in MN).


----------



## the professor

hookie said:


> Well that doesn't sound very promising. This is my second time and my brothers first time trying the light goose. It was suggested that we bring our fishing poles (We're using a guide). Maybe he'll decide to go further north. I don't expect to see 30,000 or anything like that but it would be nice to get a crack at a few and hope the walleyes are still biting (Season is closed here in MN).


well if the guide hasn't cancelled your hunt yet, then he must be onto something so theres probably a chance you will get into some juvies then. plan on your hunt being more like a typical honker hunt than a typical snow hunt though. small flocks coming in, and maybe seeing less than 200 birds total per day.


----------



## hwdeuce

Anyone seein snows still in north dakota still im sure there around i know theres north winds and its cold up north so they gota be some where oke:


----------



## mnfshrman

HW,

Pleanty of birds still left in ND. I drove from Grand Forks to Minot on 2 and seen plenty of geese from Just east of Grand Forks to Towner. No Huge flocks like you see with the first push, but still good numbers. From Minot I went down to Jamestown and headed east back to Fargo. Once again I seen more than enough geese to allow a few more good hunts. You may have to put on a few miles off the main roads but they are there. Good luck too all the hunters going out for the SOBS this weekend.


----------



## hwdeuce

i figured there was. im sure theres even more then we think or saw. Its still early :thumb:


----------



## hwdeuce

SOOO...... anybody shoot anything or even see anything :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The numbers are available north of HW2, south of there it's pretty hit and miss.


----------



## dpolak

Chris,I was not able to connect to the live feed for some reason this past weekend..Just wanted to know how you guys did..I couldn't find it posted anywhere..From nebraska,dpolak


----------



## winoriver

who cares about the sky carp anymore anyways the twins are playing at taget field today !!!!!! whooooooooooooooooora! go twinkies!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

dpolak said:


> Chris,I was not able to connect to the live feed for some reason this past weekend..Just wanted to know how you guys did..I couldn't find it posted anywhere..From nebraska,dpolak


The stream went well, but the flight was short. Couldn't believe the birds all came pretty much at once for just 30 minutes.

We did have a lot of close birds and a flock of rossies/specks darn near landed on the camera.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I have seen just as many birds south of highway 2 than I have north of highway 2. Just don't expect to see constant birds. Best scouting advice I can give is be prepared to put on alot of miles to find birds. I am willing to give two general locations out, but not on a public forum. If are looking for birds and have my number text me. I can't hunt this weekend so someone might as well shoot em up.


----------



## blhunter3

The birds are few and far in-between. Scouted from 12 to 7 on Friday and only found 3 concentrations of birds all where within 10 miles of each other. Not a ton of juvys either. Alot of adults still. Hunted Saturday and did decent, should have had alot more birds, but we couldn't shoot straight. Looked all day morning Sunday and didn't see anything.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I will agree 100% not a lot of juvies what-so-ever. We have only shot two all year. lol.


----------



## blhunter3

HonkerExpress said:


> I will agree 100% not a lot of juvies what-so-ever. We have only shot two all year. lol.


Learn how to pick them out of the flocks a little better then. :beer:


----------



## PJ

blhunter3 said:


> The birds are few and far in-between. Scouted from 12 to 7 on Friday and only found 3 concentrations of birds all where within 10 miles of each other. Not a ton of juvys either. Alot of adults still. Hunted Saturday and did decent, should have had alot more birds, but we couldn't shoot straight. Looked all day morning Sunday and didn't see anything.


The birds really didn't start flying til 7 on Friday IMO.


----------



## HonkerExpress

I would much much rather shoot 40 adult birds than 80 juvies. Way Way better odds of getting bling off the older birds, lol.


----------



## tikkat3

HonkerExpress said:


> I would much much rather shoot 40 adult birds than 80 juvies. Way Way better odds of getting bling off the older birds, lol.


That, and you would be preserving a weak year class


----------



## snowbus

I'll be dang! Just saw 500 flying by and must have been moving 100mph. Ya never know.......


----------



## USAlx50

HonkerExpress said:


> I would much much rather shoot 40 adult birds than 80 juvies. Way Way better odds of getting bling off the older birds, lol.


Id rather shoot 100 juvies than 95 adults..


----------



## HonkerExpress

from the sounds of it, wouldn't you rather just shoot 10?


----------



## hookie

Hunted ND this last weekend and Monday morning. Killed around 135 (Give or take a few). Most were adults. Got 1 collared and one BLUE ROSS (Can anyone guess what's going up on the wall). Great time!!!!!!


----------

